# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  C'mendim keni mbi depresionin???

## Ada

Depresioni eshte nje semundje nqs mund ta quajme keshtu qe pak a shume te gjithe e kemi por nje pjese e madhe ne bote e ka me shume!

Une qe po ju shkruaj e kam perjetuar kete forme te forte dhe sot jam komlet jashte por do te doja nga ju te dija se si mendoni mbi te dhe se si mund te dalesh prej tij`???

Nuk e di nese dikush ka hapur dikur kete teme por une mendoj qe eshte mire te mesojme e te marrim ide mbi te sepse ai vjen papritur e kur je i pergatitur eshte me mire.

----------


## Vinjol

ada cfare te them une  eshte nji gje  qe une po e kaloj  me vjen keq  neqofte se po e kalon edhe ti  por ta garantoj ska gje me te keqe se  depresioni   ok    :i ngrysur:   :i ngrysur:

----------


## Ada

diku lexova qe ti po vuan per amore dhe me erdhi dhe keq dhe mire .
Me vjen keq sepse kjo lloj vuajtje eshte e veshtire e mund te arrije deri ne xheste mazokiste e anoresie dhe shpresoj qe ti tja dalesh mbane pa asnje nga keto!

Me erdhi mire sepse eshte dicka shume e bukur te shohesh qe ne kete bote ka akoma njerez qe dashurojne prej verteti ne menyre puro sepse sot dashuria nuk eshte me si dikur ka hyre ajo e interesit!

Jam e sigurt qe ti do te gjesh dike qe te ndjeje te njejtat gjera per ty sic ndjen ti per te e mblidh veten e mendo se ajo nuk ishte fati jot , diku eshte femra qe ka lindur per ty por momenti magjik akoma ska arritur.

Une doja dhe te thoja se depresioni ka shume menyra qe te vjen.
Une kam vuajtur nga depresioni ne menyre shume te keqe por jo nga depresioni i dashurise dhe mund te them se dashuria per dike me mbajti ne jete e me ndihmoi qe ja dola mbane.

tashme jam jashte  por depresioni qe them une eshte ai nga problemet e jetes!
Nga ai si i dilet .???

----------


## Prototype

thone qe 2/3 e popullsise ketu ne kanada eshte ne depresion halla halla imagjinoje ca katastrofe shoqeri e keqe them une....

----------


## Ada

hm.. Prototype ti mendon pra qe ky depresion vjen nga shoqeria?

Shifrat e personave te semure nga depresioni jane per tu shqetesuar e po shtohen me shume  :i ngrysur:

----------


## tim

te gjithe mendoj qe kemi kaluar nje periudhe depresioni 
per mua eshte nje argument shume i gjere ku ndikojne shume faktore dhe aspekte te jetes ..............................................
si te dalesh nga ky tunel ............
 mendimi im eshte ;vetem duke KRIJUAR DHE PERFITUAR BESIM NE VET VETE d.m.th. te te mundohemi qe te krijojme nje drite ne fund te tunelit.

----------


## huggos

Mendoj se depresioni fillon nga vetvetja.. dhe sic bukur e tha Timi edhe zgjidhja aty duhet te kerkohet...

Nuk e di nese kemi bere ndarjen e nevojshme midis depresionit dhe ankthit, por per mendimin tim, depresioni kur prezantohet eshte tashme nje semundje e cila filloi me shkak ankthin.

Mendoj menyra e jetes qe gjithsecili ben.. eshte shkaku kryesor i shfaqjes ose jo te kesaj (le te themi) semundjeje.


miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## xhulia

Depresioni eshte nje dhome e herret ku hyn me mendimin "kam nevoje per 5 minuta anonimitet "dhe pasi ke hyre meqe eshte shume erret nuk sheh me deren per te dale pastaj avash avash mesohesh me errreserine fillon e te pelqen dhe nuk don me te dalesh derisa brenda teje dicka ti rebelohet erreserises dhe te kerkoj pak drite por kjo s'ndodh gjithmone ka njerez qe mbeten aty dhe ka qe vdesin aty eshte shume e trishte!

----------


## ViVaci

depresioni eshte mungesa e orintimit,dmth erresira,mungesa e deshires per tu orientuar,qe vjen nga brenda.vete fjala depresion tregon mungesen dhe gjendjen tende te pafuqishme per te ndryshuar dhe per te plotesuer mungesen.prandaj e le veten mbasdore sepse ajo ,dmth vetja jote ,nuk te ndihmon dot perkundrazi te behet si nje peshe e pavlere,si nje barre te rende qe nuk ka asnjelloj dobie .nuk zjon asjelloj interesi ,per me shum te rendon dhe pik.menyra me e mire per ta luftuar eshte ajoqe ndodh brenda nesh,dmth brenda vetes tone mund ta luftojm duke u ngrene me veten.mgjt nuk jam akoma i sigurte.menyre tjeter eshte qe ti koltivosh vetes interesat qi i pelqejne.te jesh gjithmon ne gjendje te gjesh vetveten.mendoj se shoqeria e sotme ka sherbyer si katalizator perkete te keqe.

----------


## ENISS

Hey depresioni eshte nje term shume i gjere dhe nuk eshte aq i lehte per tu percaktuar si i tille.
Mendoj se ka shume simptoma per ti konsideruar deri ne cilesimin e depresionit. 
Mund te them me siguri qe te gjithe ne kalojme momente depresive, por te jesh me depresion eshte dicka me serioze, dhe veshtiresia per ta kaluar eshte e madhe.
Si mund te luftohet depresioni? 
Nuk ka formule per kete, pasi mund te aplikohen menyra te ndryshme ne varesi te personit qe e vuan dhe shkalles se depresionit.
Eshte shume e rendesishme te dihet ne c'pike e vuan depresionin nga se ka lindur, ecuria e tij, dhe me pas te fillosh me metodat. 
Ka shume menyra per ta luftuar: sporti, lodhja fizike per te mos i lene mundesi asaj mendore, te merresh me rritjen e kafsheve te buta ( te quajtura shtepiake), te jesh ne korent me njerez te dashur per ty, me te cilet te pelqen te qendrosh, vetmia e stimulon depresionin, aktivitetet intensive gjate dites, per te mos lene asnje minute te lire eshte nje menyre shume e mire qe lufton depresionin, sado te parendesishme te jene keto organizime ....

Njerezit e heshtur e te mbyllur jane njerezit me te prekur nga depresioni. Mos harroni qe te shprehesh te ben shume mire. Komunikimi me njerez te afert, te besuar, qe te kuptojne, per shume probleme qe ju shqetesojne, ju ndihmon te lehtesoheni...

Merruni me art, sado te patalentuar te jeni, kenge, pikture, dizenjim, krijim, mbill lule, futju nje profesioni te ri, studim, bej dicka qe se ke bere kurre me pare, edhe nese nuk ke besim se do ja arrish, te kuptosh qe zoteron vlera te pa njohura me pare. 
Eshte karakteristike per ata qe vuajne nga depresioni, te ndjerit i pavlefshem e qe nuk zoterojne asnje cilesi, se nuk i duhen askujt... 
Mos e zhvleresoni veten, nese ju ndodh jeni ne fazat e para te depresionit dhe duhet te kuptoni se po piqni kushtet per nje ecuri te sukseshme te tij. :P 
ka shume per te thene, vazhdojeni ju... 

see ya  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mina

Vetem me vullnet Ada!

----------


## Ada

Ato qe ju te gjithe keni thene jam shume dakort dhe ju falenderoj une dhe mbase dhe te gjithe ata qe nuk e thone por po e perjetojne dhe ishalla ja arrisin tja dalin mbane.

MINA flm por ti thua me vullnet.
Ku t'a gjesh vullnetin kur depresioni te le pertoke te mungon deshira per te jetuar dhe vullneti as qe eksiston ne fjalor!???

Atehere si i behet?

----------


## safinator

Depresioni eshte nje semundje, veçse pa sherim.

----------


## xfiles

Sipas nje studimi te fundit depresioni godet me shume humbesit.

Per sa i perket temes, kura ndaj depresionit eshte e thjeshte, gjej nje cun sexy dhe shkrihu ne krahet e tij dhe e shef si vjen deshira per te jetuar. Mos prit per dashurine e vertete, jepi shijoje momentin.

----------


## enis.bera

ka te beje me karakterin e nje njeriu,nje njeri pesimist,dhe me karakter te dobet bie ne depresion,nje depresion qe ngjan me gjumin letargjik,nese ke rezerva dhjami mjaftueshem,bie per nje kohe te gjate,nese jo zgjohesh dhe vdes..

----------

